# Suuns6500k



## suuns6500k (Apr 16, 2015)

Well,my sprouts are at day three and they all look like they survived and are thriving, I am definitely going to get a 250 watt cfl with fixture and a few 60 watts for good coverage for when they get bigger for veg with the 6500k then flowering go with the 2700k's. It's looking good so far 

View attachment 20150415_215750.jpg


View attachment 20150416_074009.jpg


View attachment 20150416_074014.jpg


View attachment 20150416_074029.jpg


View attachment 20150416_074038.jpg


View attachment 20150416_074055.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 16, 2015)

You should keep all your updates in one thread. I wouldn't make a new thread everytime you want to update. :aok:


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 16, 2015)

Okay,I will do that. Thanks Dr. Green fang


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOO.  Please do not get a 250 CFL.  I truly can see not justification for anyone buying a large CFL.  I hate to keep beating dead horse, but please read the long post I made on the many reasons that this is not a good idea.  There were more, but I figured that you would be able to see why the large CFLs are almost worthless.  You will have to buy a fixture.  CFLs that large use mogul bases and they require a fixture with a mogul socket.  That light is only good for a space that is 20" x 20".  And you are going to spend 50-150% more on electricity every single month than the same light from another source.  And to top it off, the light will produce more heat and substantially less bud.


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 16, 2015)

Well,I guess I won't get the 250 cfl them,I've been looking at a 300 watt GalaxyHydro Led grow light,looks like it has good reviews. Do you think I should go ahead with that and not use cfls . Mind you my space is only like 3×3


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 17, 2015)

This is it 

View attachment $_1.JPG


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 17, 2015)

400 watt hps or mh is perfect for 3x3. I'm not sure, but i bet its alot cheaper than that led.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah THG is correct,,,CFL's puts out allot of heat,,i know cause yrs ago i tried CFL's,,, and forget it,,all i got was heat and a bigger electric bill for nothing. 
T5s,, ive grown from start to finish with, and got some decent Bud. 
400 HPS would work even better with exhaust hood. I know nothing about LEDS but there price,,which me no likey,,,Yet...Maybe someday i will give them a try,,and when i do ill get with PJ or others on here and do it right.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2015)

Are you reading the replies to your posts after you make them? I have talked quite a bit about lighting.....A 300W LED is not nearly big enough for a 3 x 3 space. You would probably need 3 of them to be adequately lit. Your best bet all the way around is probably an HID setup with both MH and HPS bulbs. A 400W will be enough light for a 3 x 3. Cannabis needs different light spectrums for vegging and flowering. Most digi setups now come with both MH and HPS bulbs. I really really recommend an air cooled hood or cool tube. This is a pretty good price. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK400LS24-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B005ECY4UQ/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1429281953&sr=8-9&keywords=400w+hps[/ame]

However, you are absolutely going to need ventilation. We are talking about a lot of light here....when you get as much light as you need all lights run hot, some more than others. LEDs run a lot cooler than other lighting, but with LEDs you are going to want about 90 watts per sq ft. There is still a lot of misinformation being passed around about what LEDs can do. Another consideration is that you need a lot of headroom for LEDs as you want to keep the light about 18-24" from the top of the plant. With smaller air cooled lights, I can get the light down to about 6" from the canopy. I have a 400W in a 32 x 32 tent and the plants are an inch or so away from the glass. I do have a nice 4" centrifuge type fan exhausting hot air out.

Which brings us to ventilation. Not only do we need exhaust fans to help cool the light, it also provides a continual supply of fresh air. Plants need a continual supply of fresh air for proper photosynthesis. This is going to cost you some money, too. Something like this: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/VenTech-Inline-Exhaust-Variable-Controller/dp/B00E4WKNAM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1429282777&sr=8-3&keywords=4%22+exhaust+fan[/ame] Do not buy a duct booster fan like this as it will not work. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Suncourt-Inductor--Line-Duct-DB204P/dp/B0015S7D10/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1429282777&sr=8-10&keywords=4%22+exhaust+fan[/ame]

As I mentioned in another thread, there is a reason that cannabis is expensive. It takes, education, knowledge, time, effort, and money....and it can be hard to grow. Not like tomatoes or house plants. I understand that it can be very hard when money is tight. But just like a lot of "hobbies", it does take a certain investment of money, even when you are doing this on a budget. I really see no cheaper alternative, unless you can grow outdoors.

I would love to see you do a bit of reading on light requirements to help you understand what we are trying to tell you. It is probably a good idea to run any proposed purchases by the people here. It can keep you from making ill-advised purchases, like a 250
W CFL (you would have needed 3 of those).


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 17, 2015)

Well,the reviews for this 300 watt led is all positive feedback. Definitely good for two plants in my 3×3. Do I'm going to go with it. Hps and all that is not practical for me as heat is an issue and money as well. Thanks


----------



## Kraven (Apr 17, 2015)

Askhole= a person who asks for advice but routinely ignores it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2015)

suuns6500k said:


> Well,the reviews for this 300 watt led is all positive feedback. Definitely good for two plants in my 3×3. Do I'm going to go with it. Hps and all that is not practical for me as heat is an issue and money as well. Thanks


 
There is no way that a 300W LED is going to cover a 3 x 3 space.  There is still a lot of hype (lying) out there about how much space an LED will cover.  It does not matter how many plants you are growing.  It matters how big your space is.  That lamp is good for 3-4 sq ft., not 9.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Askhole= a person who asks for advice but routinely ignores it.


:rofl:


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 18, 2015)

so should I get two of those led lights? People like kravenhead like to throw in rude comments to try and get a rise out of me? Well it's not working as I'm smoking good chronic on a regular basis and insults bounce right off. So thanks for your input kravenhead,but no thanks&#55357;&#56389;&#55357;&#56486;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56394;&#55357;&#56394;&#9996;


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes by all means,,get two or three LEDS. 
Now ,,is that what ya wanted to hear? Cause your question has been answered a few times already,,but ya keep coming back to the 300 watt Leds,,so lets go with the Leds ,,,Im sure you will be happy with them. Hows that. More like what you wanted to hear right?
You remind me i my youngest Son,,always has questions,,but never likes the answers. Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok... popcorn... time to find it. 

Where did I put it? I know it's around here somewhere...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

Bring plenty cause i donts have any. Lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 18, 2015)

Well then, here we go WH. 

View attachment Popcornnn.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

Perfect,,,yehaaaaaaa. Me and the Doc are eaten popcorn and watchen to see if ya buy the 250 Cfl. :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 18, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Askhole= a person who asks for advice but routinely ignores it.



This had me rollin' by the way Kraven :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2015)

Kraven said a Baaad word,,,Askhole. :rofl:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 18, 2015)

~wicked grin~  Dude asks for advice then says no your wrong.... my months of experience beats your decades of experience....I just don't understand why people who are newer to growing will not simply just ask a question, get the answer and apply it to their situation. They would get phenomenal results instantly and be much happier. I'm not insulting you either, I'm simply putting out the facts.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2015)

Tell me again how tall your space is?  LEDs REQUIRE a space of 24" between the tops of the plants and the lights.  I would not attempt to use LEDs in a space less than 6.5-7 feet tall.  Is your space that tall?  

Do you have enough money to buy 3 fixtures, a good quality exhaust fan, and the other things you need to grow?  I am trying to let you know all the facts.  Picking a light is not simply as simply as just choosing something that looks or sounds good to you.  You have to look at the space YOU have available and determine what will work for YOU--not random people on You Tube.  You have to look at how the light is used and use realistic figures from real growers to determine if something is as good as it sounds or just someone trying to make money.  Don't let crap from the salespeople (all salespeople)cloud your judgment.  There are always a lot of considerations.  And it is not that LEDs are without heat.  You will still need ventilation.  LEDs are great if you can afford to get enough of them and if you have the room to provide a 24' gap between the lights and the plants.  It also requires some other special things that are a bit different than growing with other lights, but there are people here to guide you, should you decide on LEDs.


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 21, 2015)

Seedlings are doing great,waiting on my led light:ccc: 

View attachment 20150421_223711.jpg


View attachment 20150421_223645.jpg


View attachment 20150421_223611.jpg


View attachment 20150421_223620.jpg


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 26, 2015)

Suuns6500k here with my babies 

View attachment 20150426_024859.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2015)

Rock and Roll


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 27, 2015)

they're coming along well. One trick that I use at this point is to watch them for how quickly they use up the water in the soil. When they reach the point that they are growing good and they are needing water every day, that is when it is time to transplant them to bigger pots.


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 27, 2015)

Are they looking good,the biggest one is drooping and I think it's because of really fat leaves,anyone got any suggestions of what it could be,I don't think I overwatered and there is plenty of airflow and exhuast and temps range from 73°F to 78°F,humidity ranges from 49% to 54% 

View attachment 20150427_132122.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2015)

They look good.  The soil looks like it might be a bit dry, which will also cause wilting.  While cannabis likes its wet and dry periods, it really doesn't like to get dry as a bone.


----------



## suuns6500k (Apr 28, 2015)

The soil seems to get dry after about a day and a half or two days,at this stage for seedlings,how often should I water them?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2015)

Stick your finger in the soil.  If it is dry about an inch down, water them.  They are looking nice suuns


----------



## budz4me (Apr 28, 2015)

I was looking at the pics from when the seeds emerged from soil.....isnt it funny how much they resemble the flower plant monster from super mario brothers lol??? 

Looking good so far suuns, green mojo to you sir!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2015)

A day n a half to 2 days is about right for that size seedling in t5hat amount of soil. When they get to the point where you are having to water them every day because you are seeing them wilt from drying out, then its time to transplant them. I have watched plants that were significantly wilted from being too dry stand back up and perk up within an hour of watering, some would show signs of perking up while I was working around them over a period of minutes. I could look in at them every few minutes and see the changes.

If you continue to watch your plants, you will learn many of the ways that they will tell you what they want. You will learn to read your plants from just looking at them.


----------

